# Chinese Chicken Wraps



## Katherine (Aug 17, 2002)

1 pound boneless chicken pieces (cut into bite size)
2 minced garlic cloves
1/2 16-oz pkg cole slaw mix
1/3 cup hoisin sauce
1/3 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1 tbsp cornstarch
1 5-oz can chow mein noodles
flour tortillas
vegetable cooking spray

in a small bowl, mix hoisin suace, soy sauce, brown sugar and cornstarch. spray a large skillet with cooking spray. add garlic and chicken, and cook until chicken is cooked through. add cole slaw mix and cook 5 minutes until wilted. add sauce to skillet and cook until heated through. meanwhile, heat tortillas according to package instructions. just before serving add chow mein noodles to the skillet, and stir to combine. serve by spooning chicken mixture over tortillas and rolling burrito-style. makes 5 servings. vicki


----------

